

Ask HN: Does the color scheme in a website affect signups? - twidlit

If so, which bg/fg color pair do you think, works?
======
nfnaaron
After you've asked this kind of question informally, you may be interested in
resources like this:

Color Harmony Compendium, A Complete Color Reference for Designers of All
Types

[http://www.amazon.com/Color-Harmony-Compendium-Reference-
Ann...](http://www.amazon.com/Color-Harmony-Compendium-Reference-
Anniversary/dp/1592535909/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262363702&sr=8-1)

------
twidlit
more common examples would be white blocks on black background vs. light
colored blocks on white background.

Does anyone like to have lots of white (ala facebook)?

------
twidlit
thanks guys! I was wondering if someone already made an a/b tests purely on
color schemes. that would be very interesting.

------
mschy
Yes. Hugely. It needs to be easily legible, and you need a clear call to
action color.

I'd suggest looking at successful sites that serve your target market, and
looking at what colors they use. I'm guessing you'll find lots of
black/blue/grey/white sites, with orange and green calls to action.

